# Programador eprom  am27c4096



## thelscIVRF (May 18, 2007)

Ola necesito el diagrama de un progamador para esta memoria.
Es antigüa y tiene una ventanita que creo k es pa borrarla
por favor contesten


----------



## paul narvaez castañeda (Jun 5, 2007)

Sabes primero identifica que tipo de memoria tienes, y luego pides información.... por que estoy seguro que no tines ni la minima remota idea que es una memoria. con el conocimiento no se jue  ga, investiga sobre memorias. haaaaaaaaa y esa ventanita es para borrarla con rayos ultravioleta.


----------



## thelscIVRF (Jun 5, 2007)

pues mira si se de que tipo es mi memoria es eprom cmos de 4 megabit no megabytes 
y espero que me ayuden


----------

